# What 4K tv to buy?



## kennyreid95 (Jul 6, 2016)

Should I go for a 4k TV with HDR? Is HDR 
worth it? Which 4K tv is best overall for gaming, sports, watching movies? E43u-D2 , M43-C1 or this Sharp LC43N7000U at pc richards?


----------



## D007 (Jul 6, 2016)

Samsung.. Always Samsung.. I have a 50", 4k and I love it.. Make sure it is at least 60hz @4k, UHD, look for one with HDR.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd say skip 4k and just buy a good 1080p set. In the future when 4k is more the standard for sources then buy a 4k and save money too.

My cable TV is not provided at 4k, my bluray movies don't support 4k so I cannot see any reason to upgrade.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'd say skip 4k and just buy a good 1080p set. In the future when 4k is more the standard for sources then buy a 4k and save money too.
> 
> My cable TV is not provided at 4k, my bluray movies don't support 4k so I cannot see any reason to upgrade.



Feel the same way.



Yeah you can get some real kick ass 1080P displays these days.



D007 said:


> Samsung.. Always Samsung.. I have a 50", 4k and I love it.. Make sure it is at least 60hz @4k, UHD, look for one with HDR.



He will have to make sure his video card can do 4k and 4k@60Hz if using the HDMI connection else he be stuck on 30Hz. Unless you disable vSync which can be pretty dam ugly depending on what your playing.

Then you need a good enough card to run the games on it.  Which is why i agree with WhiteNoise on this.


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 7, 2016)

Actually you can get "better" than 1080p even with the limited UHD media available on some UHD sets.  I know because I have one.  Yes I agree that 4k content is certainly limited right now (but it's coming), I have the LG 60UH8500 which is a 60" Super UHD LG Smart LED TV.  I initially had the Samsung UN60KU6300, and I can tell you it's a fine TV, but the picture on the LG blows it away.  I returned the Samsung and I'm so glad I did.  Seriously - the LG is absolutely fabulous.  And more to my point it upscale everything.  So my 1080p  (1080i to be more precise) digital cable signal looks significantly better than regular 1080i.  Everyone thinks it's a gimmick until they see it first hand.  It is astonishing -this up-scaling tech REALLY WORKS, on Blu-Ray discs too.

Also the WebOS 3.0 interface for the LG Smart TV's is leaps and bounds better than Sony's or Samsung's.  I have used all three and LG has it down pat.  Try reading some reviews about the WebOS 3.0 and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Plus I now have no need for any other device boxes like a Roku, etc.  This TV does it all.

As far as HDR goes this is a very important point.  LG has one up on this as well.  There are two battling formats for HDR right now.  HDR 10, and Dolby Vision.  Samsung and Sony ONLY have HDR10 capable sets.  LG on the other hand included both formats so I'm ready for either one (Vizio has both HDR formats too, but their sets are not nearly as good quality).  The issue is that it is relatively easy to add HDR10 to a set since it is software or firmware based - you can add it with a firmware update.  Dolby Vision however (which is the motion picture standard), cannot be added by an update.  It requires specific hardware so an over the air update is not possible.  For those of you old enough to remember, HDR10 vs. Dolby Vision is kind of like the Betamax vs. VHS war that happened back in the day.

Betamax (Sony) was supposedly the best and was set to become the standard (and you could actually rent either format from video rental stores).  But VHS won out and Betamax faded into nothingness. I predict Dolby Vision becoming the standard (it is a little more advanced tech than HDR10 and produces a slightly superior picture) but who really knows.  They may even keep both.

I don't use this TV for PC gaming (it's 4k at 60Hz with a 240Hz refresh rate, and HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0 inputs), but my son hooks up his XBOX ONE to it all the time and it's pretty stunning.  No lag or other issues.  Seems to work just fine.  Have to say the build quality on the LG set is stunning.  Super thin chrome bezel, and the set feels solid.  Well made.

But all I'm saying if you think that there is no reason to upgrade because you can't get better than 1080 on a TV, then you are wrong and missing out. I'm not saying it's not a lot of $ to spend.  But it's an incredible TV.  Well worth it to me.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2016)

OOh yeah i count on people like you to get the prices lower sooner and a 1.6 grand TV should have a better picture than a 1 grand TV.

As you say content is still limited and having to spend so much on a TV and a good enough video card to run it is just not worth it.

Betamax failed due to it being more expensive to make and VHS was made much cheaper, even though BATAMAX was better quality and VHS was cheaper to make. Although VHS get better quality over time.

Xbox one cannot do true 4k, if  i remember right it's just up-scaled. But i guess it would be nice.

Part problem here is the lack of info the OP gave, as we don't know what system or even if he plans to use it on a PC or not even.

But for those who don't have money to burn better of staying away from 4k for at least a year but expect longer.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 7, 2016)

My dad is a real home cinema enthusiast and finally gave in and bought LG's latest OLED TV. First of all my dad showed me some 4K Netflix content and I gotta admit it was impressing. But Marco Polo, Marco Polo in HDR was simply breathtaking!


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 8, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'd say skip 4k and just buy a good 1080p set. In the future when 4k is more the standard for sources then buy a 4k and save money too.
> 
> My cable TV is not provided at 4k, my bluray movies don't support 4k so I cannot see any reason to upgrade.



Sure 1080p is still great resolution don't get me wrong. But I am looking to upgrade my crappy brand Philips 40 inch 1080p tv. The motion processing is awful on this Philips. I seriously want to upgrade to a 43 inch 4k tv never a Philips brand again!! So forget the sharp as saint stryfe said sharp tvs are awful as well. So it seems the best brands are Vizio, Samsung, LG, and Sony. I stay way from LG tvs though personally because of the white pixel crap I heard is bad. So which tv is best overall vizio E43u d2 or M43 c1? What Samsung tv or sony tv is similar to these vizio tvs?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2016)

If your just  plan to watch TV \ streamed programs, it's gaming it's going hurt and not knowing what you want it for besides because your sharp TV is rubbish is not enough to go on tbh.

Personally i like the Vizio's, best part with them being in the US my self you can check them out in places like Wal Mart and such.

If i were you i would go out and check some out in the shops around you before buying online.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 8, 2016)

Mine....

Okay, where to start - I've done balls to the walls online research on 4k, specifically HDR, even more specifically, OLED HDR versus LED HDR for the past 3-4 months.  The 4 top brands right now are Samsung KS9800 (US version, Full Array Local Dimming) or the KS 9500 (in UK & EU this is KS9500 and KS9000 respectively).  The FALD sets are way more expensive and use not side LED illumination but a full backlight display.  The KS9xxx are curved screen and use an anti reflective technology to reduce glare.  The next Samsung down is a KS8000 - just as good without curve or anti-reflective glare.
Sony have a stupidly sized flagship only at 75" (X940D) and is FALD.  It's little brother the X930D, is the better value option and again like Samsung's 2nd tier, uses side (or bottom) LED backlighting.  It's got amazing picture processing due to Sony's excellent record of picture quality.  But it's technically not HDR10 as it doesn't reach a specified brightness of 1000 nits over a specified area.  It is still HDR capable though.
Panasonic's flagship is pretty awesome (and a tad more expensive than Samsung and Sony's 2nd tier TV's).  It's got a honeycomb styled FALD set up and is off regular size available at 58" and 65"(the others do 55" and 65").  All three are very highly rated for picture quality, Standard def upscaling and motion processing with a lot of possibilities to the end users for fine tuning.  The AV Forums seem to recommend hiring a professional to tune your TV once it's in.

The curve ball is LG.  For now only LG offer the OLED option at a 'reasonable' price.  Their lowest tier OLED HDR set is still more than any other above set (£2800).  However it has astounding picture quality, processing, true black representation (due to the OLED) and exceptional contrast.  It's not as bright as the others but the depth of black means it still meets premium ultra HD spec due to the contrast ratio.

I can't recall the response time but they all come in at 30-40ms+ with some downright bad.  You'd need to check and even then the reported delay is contentious.

Currently you can only watch 'true' 4k HDR via a disc.  Streamed content is still compressed so not actually the real thing, despite being far better than what is generally the norm.  There are 2 UHD bl;u ray players from Samsung and Panasonic with the Panny one being far superior.  These players also upscale HD discs to near 4k quality and they do it exceptionally well.  They also (Panasonic especially) aim to replicate HDR in now HDR HD.

If money isn't an option, the LG sets are the no brainer.  The OLED tech has improved so much it hurts.  But they are so expensive.  The downside of LED is the possibility of object halo's around bright objects on dark backgrounds or light bleed.  The ones mentioned above are so top line they tend to be almost perfect but cinephiles may notice small details.  I'm currently looking at the Panasonic as I can get it and the (ludicrously expensive £600) UHD player for the same price as the cheapest LG OLED, the LG55 B6 (with no 3D).
Oh, no Samsung in the HDR 2016 range does 3D.

If you have a budget the choices are truly annoying.  If the LG B6 was £500 cheaper, I'd be all over it.  The annoying things is at £2800 it's expensive but the 2nd top model , the E6 is 'only' £3500.

EDIT - Vizio isn't sold outside US so I can't comment but they fall down on motion processing I think (or is is standard def quality?).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 8, 2016)

Sony X8500 range is pretty good,
good color and excellent design


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok guys please listen. Like I said before 1080p is still a great looking resolution don't get me wrong. But I am looking to upgrade my crappy brand Philips 40 inch 1080p tv. The motion processing on this Philips is awful. I seriously want to upgrade to a 43 inch 4k tv, never a Philips brand again!! So forget the sharp as saint stryfe said sharp tvs are awful as well. So it seems the best brands are Vizio, Samsung, LG, and Sony. I stay away from LG tvs personally because of the so called white pixel crap which I heard is bad. So which tv is best overall? vizio E43u d2or M43 c1? What Samsung tv or sony tv is similar to these vizio tvs?


----------



## lemkeant (Jul 9, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> Ok guys please listen. Like I said before 1080p is still a great looking resolution don't get me wrong. But I am looking to upgrade my crappy brand Philips 40 inch 1080p tv. The motion processing on this Philips is awful. I seriously want to upgrade to a 43 inch 4k tv, never a Philips brand again!! So forget the sharp as saint stryfe said sharp tvs are awful as well. So it seems the best brands are Vizio, Samsung, LG, and Sony. I stay away from LG tvs personally because of the so called white pixel crap which I heard is bad. So which tv is best overall? vizio E43u d2or M43 c1? What Samsung tv or sony tv is similar to these vizio tvs?



A. Turn off "motion processing" in the settings. All of that kind of stuff is personal preference of course, but in general, is also awful on most every tv
B. What's your budget?
C. Vizio's 2016 lineup is one of the best "bang for the buck lines". You're looking at the 2015 models, which are good, but the 2016 models include HDR and support casting. Much more future proof. Save up for a M50-D1


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi we bought this one  http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...smart-4k-ultra-hd-49-led-tv-10124057-pdt.html and have had no problems and are very satisfied with the picture quality it upscale DVDs and Blu-rays to nearly 4k, we also got a Sony Blu-ray player and a Sony surround  system so it all syncs.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 9, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> I stay away from LG tvs personally because of the so called white pixel crap which I heard is bad.


Don't know what you are on about. White OLED is the reason why LG is so ahead of its competition to begin with.
@the54thvoid summed it up nicely already.
LG OLED -> Panasonic Honeycomb -> Samsung/Sony


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Don't know what you are on about. White OLED is the reason why LG is so ahead of its competition to begin with.
> @the54thvoid summed it up nicely already.
> LG OLED -> Panasonic Honeycomb -> Samsung/Sony




I was talking about RGBW take a look at this page. I heard RGBW is not good.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...-rgb-vs-rgbw-lcd-4k-ultra-hd-designation.html


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2016)

lemkeant said:


> A. Turn off "motion processing" in the settings. All of that kind of stuff is personal preference of course, but in general, is also awful on most every tv
> B. What's your budget?
> C. Vizio's 2016 lineup is one of the best "bang for the buck lines". You're looking at the 2015 models, which are good, but the 2016 models include HDR and support casting. Much more future proof. Save up for a M50-D1




There is no motion processing setting on this Philips. The model number of this Philips is 40pfl4706. It is a 2011 model almost 5 years old it is a 1080p 60hz tv and the motion handling is awful. In fast scenes I can see artifacts it's like this tv can't keep up especially when gaming   My budget is no more than $500 for a 40 to 43 inch 4k tv. E43U D2 is a 2016 model, does the E43U D2 have HDR? how good is this tv overall?


----------



## lemkeant (Jul 9, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> There is no motion processing setting on this Philips. The model number of this Philips is 40pfl4706. It is a 2011 model almost 5 years old it is a 1080p 60hz tv and the motion handling is awful. In fast scenes I can see artifacts it's like this tv can't keep up especially when gaming   My budget is no more than $500 for a 40 to 43 inch 4k tv. E43U D2 is a 2016 model, does the E43U D2 have HDR? how good is this tv overall?



It's the crappy LCD panel then, older LCD's had a big problem with motion just due to their refresh rate and ghosting. 

The E series Vizio will probably suit your fancy. It doesnt  have HDR, it has less diming zones, and doesn't support casting out of the box, but it is a back lit LCD. If you can't spring for an M series Vizio, move forward on the E series. 

LG's OLED TVs are the best stuff out there and their LCD panels are pretty good as well. I personally avoid the edge lit LCD's that many Sony and Samsung TVs are. They're thinner but not by much. Blacks are much better on back lit and that's a huge plus to me. I'll be replacing my Panasonic plasma with an OLED sometime next year


----------



## D007 (Jul 9, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'd say skip 4k and just buy a good 1080p set. In the future when 4k is more the standard for sources then buy a 4k and save money too.
> 
> My cable TV is not provided at 4k, my bluray movies don't support 4k so I cannot see any reason to upgrade.



4k aren't crazy expensive anymore.. The 4k I bought a few years ago has come down a lot.
Talking a 50" 4k UHD, 60hz for like 1 grand..
Idk how much longer people should wait..lol. I bought my 50" samsung 1080p for more than I paid for my 4k...
Time to wait is over imo. 4k looks amazing. 1080's can run it like a champ. Time is now.



kennyreid95 said:


> Ok guys please listen. Like I said before 1080p is still a great looking resolution don't get me wrong. But I am looking to upgrade my crappy brand Philips 40 inch 1080p tv. The motion processing on this Philips is awful. I seriously want to upgrade to a 43 inch 4k tv, never a Philips brand again!! So forget the sharp as saint stryfe said sharp tvs are awful as well. So it seems the best brands are Vizio, Samsung, LG, and Sony. I stay away from LG tvs personally because of the so called white pixel crap which I heard is bad. So which tv is best overall? vizio E43u d2or M43 c1? What Samsung tv or sony tv is similar to these vizio tvs?



What's your price range?

I'd consider calling samsung sales. Give them your desired specs and they can point you to a purchase. 60hz minimum, HDR would be nice.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 9, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> I was talking about RGBW take a look at this page. I heard RGBW is not good.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-l...-rgb-vs-rgbw-lcd-4k-ultra-hd-designation.html



Yes, for LG's LCD panels, not their OLED's....

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/article.php?subaction=showfull&id=1459247590



> These are RGBW LCD panels where one white subpixel is shared between each cluster of RGB pixels (*unlike on LG’s OLEDs where no subpixels are shared*)


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 11, 2016)

D007 said:


> What's your price range?
> 
> I'd consider calling samsung sales. Give them your desired specs and they can point you to a purchase. 60hz minimum, HDR would be nice.



Like I said in my previous post, My budget is no more than $500 for a 40 to 43 inch 4k tv.

Ok so 4k oled tvs made by lg are the way to go? I don't think I can afford oled tvs. I might go for the cheaper vizio E43u-D2 because it is great for gaming, sports, and watching movies. I guess the E43u-D2 is the best 4k tv choice


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> OOh yeah i count on people like you to get the prices lower sooner and a 1.6 grand TV should have a better picture than a 1 grand TV.
> 
> As you say content is still limited and having to spend so much on a TV and a good enough video card to run it is just not worth it.
> 
> ...



Always happy to have the uninformed counting on me.  BTW I barely paid $1100 for my set, not $1600.  However, even if I had paid the amount you stated, it's going to have a negligible effect on "getting the prices lower sooner" as you put it.   Obviously you have little grasp on basic economics and marketing strategies.  I graduated with an MBA in 2007 and work as an adjunct professor at a local Community College and can tell you there are more variables than you stated that ultimately led to the failure of Sony's Betamax.  It was not just because of production costs.  

And of course XBOXONE doesn't do 4K.  Seriously?  Who was it that thought I said that.  My point - Those of you overlooking LG "SuperUHD" sets are missing out on quality products and a silky smooth WebOS experience, especially considering the inclusion of both common HDR formats (and yes OLED is definitely a technology to keep an eye on too) and you can receive benefits (viewing that is) when going for a 4K set nowadays.  It's subjective as to whether or not it's worth it.  Only you can decide that for yourself. Even if the benefit is only in the form of upscaled 1080p or broadcast 1080i-  it is still a benefit nonetheless. But given time, the UHD content will come, and the price of the UHD players will fall to reasonable levels.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2016)

hapkiman said:


> Always happy to have the uninformed counting on me.  BTW I barely paid $1100 for my set, not $1600.  However, even if I had paid the amount you stated, it's going to have a negligible effect on "getting the prices lower sooner" as you put it.   Obviously you have little grasp on basic economics and marketing strategies.  I graduated with an MBA in 2007 and work as an adjunct professor at a local Community College and can tell you there are more variables than you stated that ultimately led to the failure of Sony's Betamax.  It was not just because of production costs.
> 
> And of course XBOXONE doesn't do 4K.  Seriously?  Who was it that thought I said that.  My point - Those of you overlooking LG "SuperUHD" sets are missing out on quality products and a silky smooth WebOS experience, especially considering the inclusion of both common HDR formats (and yes OLED is definitely a technology to keep an eye on too) and you can receive benefits (viewing that is) when going for a 4K set nowadays.  It's subjective as to whether or not it's worth it.  Only you can decide that for yourself. Even if the benefit is only in the form of upscaled 1080p or broadcast 1080i-  it is still a benefit nonetheless. But given time, the UHD content will come, and the price of the UHD players will fall to reasonable levels.




OMG talk about taking shit out of context,  of course there are more variables that goes with pretty much any thing as you missed out as he only has $500 to spend..  And good on you for getting a 1600 unit for 1100$ maybe it was not selling variable.

Sure it makes it look better even when upscale it just depends on what you want to do with it, i know for my self it just would not be worth the cost being a avid PC gamer.

Still the OP did not say what he wanted it for, i be wanting it much more if it was just for a console and watching the TV and such. Once you get a 4K TV the PC demands go much higher along with cost.

anyways good for you getting your MBA.

THis thread lacks into from the OP anyways so no more from me anyways .


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 15, 2016)

So does everybody suggest that I buy the Vizio E43U D2? Is the E43U D2 my best choice or are there better choice of 4k tvs out there like the m43 C1, sony tv, lg tv, or samsung tv that is 40-43 inches?


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 15, 2016)

Given your budget, have you considered going to a actual brick&mortar store such as Best Buy so you can see several sets for yourself.  Also, they often have so-called "open box" items where you might be able to snag a $1000 set for close to your $500 limit. Just ignore the salespersons since you are armed with some knowledge already.  As far as the Vizio you mentioned, well it's seems to be a pretty average UHD 120Hz set. Nothing special, and reviews seem mixed.  Some people do seem fairly happy with it.  It is not HDR compatible however.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 15, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> That's the biggest pile of crap I've read in a long time.
> SHARP is one of the biggest TV manufacturers company in Japan and also Top 10 in the world. Their quality is one of the best. They are not buying bulk TV s an rebrand them, where did you get this crap?? They are the ones that are manufacturing the displays and sell them to different companies like Apple, Dell, etc, or phone manufacturers.




Yeah I don't know where Saint Stryfe heard that from. I've always known sharp to be one of the top tv brands on the market along with LG Sony Samsung Vizio Panasonic etc. Someone told me this Sharp LC43N7000U at pc richards has bad contrast ratio I disagree as most sharp 4k tvs are solid


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 15, 2016)

hapkiman said:


> Given your budget, have you considered going to a actual brick&mortar store such as Best Buy so you can see several sets for yourself.  Also, they often have so-called "open box" items where you might be able to snag a $1000 set for close to your $500 limit. Just ignore the salespersons since you are armed with some knowledge already.  As far as the Vizio you mentioned, well it's seems to be a pretty average UHD 120Hz set. Nothing special, and reviews seem mixed.  Some people do seem fairly happy with it.  It is not HDR compatible however.



 You know what I think the E43U D2 is the best choice even thought it got mixed reviews.


----------



## D007 (Jul 15, 2016)

I stand with my initial recommendation.. Call samsung sales and see what they can do within your range. Always new models popping up. No idea what's out there.

And no matter how much you want us to tell you to buy a second rate brand, I think most of us won't.. Save your money and get a good one, or throw your money away, your choice.
Not trying to be mean but that's how I see it..

About the vizio you posted.

I noticed the color bit drops down to 8 bit at true 4k.
340MHz pixel clock rate:
2160@60fps 4:2:0 8 bit
Is that normal?

And wth is with this warning? lol

*"California Health & Safety*

Warning:This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer, birth defects or other reproductive harm. 
California Health & Safety Code Section 25249.6"


----------



## xorbe (Jul 15, 2016)

I do not like my curved 4K 65" Samsung TV much after a month.  It suffers a problem I've had with other cheap display devices.  It is bi-polar with 2 basic modes.  It has "movie mode" (aka srgb mode) where colors / white temp are basically correct (this is relative) but slashes the brightness very low, problematic in daytime unless closing curtains.  It also has "presentation / sports mode" where no matter what you fiddle with the colors are blown out at upper saturation levels but has native brightness.  There's no between.  My older Sharp 1080p TV didn't have that problem, it just looked alright no matter how I adjusted it more or less.

The basic Samsung problem seems that in native brightness mode, when adjusting saturation, it's not a linear adjustment, but on a gamma curve, such that peak saturation never changes until like right before 0 saturation / b&w pic.  And if I lower saturation from the driving device, it auto-adjusts to where the peak is at.  Infuriating!!!  Anything with blood or red eyes or buttons etc, it just glows max red for the entire area.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 15, 2016)

hapkiman said:


> Given your budget, have you considered going to a actual brick&mortar store such as Best Buy so you can see several sets for yourself.  Also, they often have so-called "open box" items where you might be able to snag a $1000 set for close to your $500 limit. Just ignore the salespersons since you are armed with some knowledge already.  As far as the Vizio you mentioned, well it's seems to be a pretty average UHD 120Hz set. Nothing special, and reviews seem mixed.  Some people do seem fairly happy with it.  It is not HDR compatible however.



A lot of people suggest I look at tvs In my local store. I don't see the exact tv Im looking for at my local best buy. I didn't see the e43u d2.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 16, 2016)

Unbelievable I still can't make up my mind what 4k tv to buy


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm narrowing it down to 3 tvs. Sharp LC43N7000U, Vizio M43 C1,  or Vizio E43U D2? Which of 3 tvs is the best for gaming, sports,movies etc? I assume HDR is the way to go but am I really missing out on HDR?


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 24, 2016)

The Sharp LC43N7000U and the M43 C1 both look promising. I'm going to stay away from E43U D2. 

https://www.sharptvusa.com/tvs/4k/lc-43n7000u

https://www.vizio.com/m43c1.html


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 24, 2016)

Sharp N7000U
Features:
High Dynamic Range (HDR)-Enabled
Brightness (nit):
300 nits

Yeah, right ...


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 1, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Sharp N7000U
> Features:
> High Dynamic Range (HDR)-Enabled
> Brightness (nit):
> ...



Most people on forums are from outside USA so they can't help me with Vizio brand TV's. But you guys can help me with a Sharp brand LC43N7000U. I think I should go for this sharp even though there are no reviews for it yet. I've seen mixed reviews for sony, samsung, and lg 4k tvs on amazon. I don't know if there is any 4k tv with no mixed reviews on amazon.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 1, 2016)

It's not very difficult.

If you want a 4K panel right now, you'll get a shitty low quality one if you spend 500 bucks.

Hence the suggestion to get 1080p, high quality, hell you could probably have local dimming and good pixel response, good colors and a very decent response time if you want to game on it, all for 500 bucks.

There is a reason all the 4K TV's in lower budgets have mixed reviews. They're shit. HDR is another such thing that is only implemented well in the higher price tiers. Forget about that if you have 500 bucks to spend.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 9, 2016)

Everybody, Is the Sharp LC43N7000U the best tv for money?


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 13, 2016)

The Sharp LC43N7000U and LC55N7000U are pretty much same tv so according to this review this tv is not good choice for me  So now I am looking at Sony XBR43X800D or Vizio M43 C1 seem to be best tv choices for me. 

http://www.techhive.com/article/309...-with-good-audio-and-hdr-10-well-sort-of.html


----------



## kennyreid95 (Aug 14, 2016)

I guess people are getting sick and tired of me huh? Just my luck  There is no perfect tv out there obviously but Vizio M43 C1 and Sony XBR43X800D seem to be best tvs, not perfect.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ok I ended up buying Sony XBR43X800D. A Way better tv. As a matter fact 20 times better tv than crappy philips 40pfl4706 tv I had for almost 5 years. Finally got rid of it threw in trash, well someone took it for free. It's not worth anything a garbage tv. I'm very satisfied with Sony XBR43X800D. From my experience best quality tv brands are Sony, Samsung, LG, Vizio, and Panasonic. Worst tv brands. avoid them at all costs, Philips, Sceptre, Hisense, Insignia, Coby, and Dynex. Let me know if I did not mention other worse tv brands.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't agree with you about philips, depends on the model perhaps.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Sep 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I don't agree with you about philips, depends on the model perhaps.



You actually think Philips can compete or even compare to Sony, Samsung, LG, Vizio, or Panasonic? I don't know where you live but here in USA philips tv's are unheard of or just don't have good reputation. However I am aware they do make better tv's in Europe.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah I'm in Europe, I used to have one of the first widescreen tv's of them, great, no problems whatsoever, I currently have a Philips smart tv 1080p, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 10, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> If you want a 4K panel right now, you'll get a shitty low quality one if you spend 500 bucks.


LG has a 49" 4k TV that's retailing for ~550 USD. The only thing "low quality" about it is that it's not a true 120Hz panel which not everyone cares about. I actually was browsing TVs earlier today because my Plasma finally kicked the bucket and you would be surprised how much a difference it can make despite the refresh rate, even more so when you're comparing them side by side.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Sep 11, 2016)

I bought the Sony XBR43X800D from best buy online open box excellent condition for $577 plus tax I live in New Jersey total spent $618. Letting you guys know I highly recommend buying tv's from best buy online open box you will save a lot of money like I did. I'm very satisfied


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Last Sony I bought started getting lines on the screen after 6 months.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2016)

kennyreid95 said:


> I bought the Sony XBR43X800D from best buy online open box excellent condition for $577 plus tax I live in New Jersey total spent $618. Letting you guys know I highly recommend buying tv's from best buy online open box you will save a lot of money like I did. I'm very satisfied



Youll save even more from not buying from best buy all together.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Youll save even more from not buying from best buy all together.


I was just in there the other day and a particular LG 4k I've been looking at was actually the same price across Amazon, NewEgg, and Best Buy and open box tends to be cheaper so, you sometimes never know. When I got my Plasma, it was the same deal so why wouldn't I pick it up myself and have it right away?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I was just in there the other day and a particular LG 4k I've been looking at was actually the same price across Amazon, NewEgg, and Best Buy and open box tends to be cheaper so, you sometimes never know. When I got my Plasma, it was the same deal so why wouldn't I pick it up myself and have it right away?



Any time ive gone into best buy, the prices on things I actually want are typically higher than Amazon or Newegg. I never look at TVs there though, i go to Costco for that.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 28, 2016)

I was about to say None! .....i just saw your from USA.  So i guess 4k is a good choice for your country.
Where i am from 4k is irrelevant. 1080 is the only option.


----------

